# HT3 Texas Event... Finally?



## redmerc (Dec 6, 2007)

Perhaps, we are checking dates now... we can't make it all the way to south texas but we are looking at port arthur or lake charles louisiana for the weekend of Aug 1-2.

Two day pro's choice tournament.
Anglers can fish alone or with a partner.
500.00 entry fee
20,000.00 first place with 100 boats.

This event will be open to all anglers and as usual is an artificial only event. We will be in Delacroix, LA. the week after with our series event and thought this may be a good time to come to Texas.

Please advise if there is any obvious conflicts with local charity / club events so we aren't perceived to be steppin on any other event.

Check out more info on what these and other events are like at www.ht3redfish.com or call 321 217 3515.


----------



## redmerc (Dec 6, 2007)

August 1-2 Port Neches...


----------



## redman35 (Jul 1, 2008)

redmerc said:


> August 1-2 Port Neches...


 I don't think your far enough into texas to get a big texas crowd


----------



## redmerc (Dec 6, 2007)

Best I can do, sorry... A big Redfish Cup crowd (50 boats) would be fine. First place would still pay about $10,000.00 for first and 1 in 4 anglers...  

Phone calls are going great and even have some of the Redfish Cup guys signing up, it's going to be a lot of fun and who knows may spawn a series... we'll see.


----------



## redmerc (Dec 6, 2007)

We were asked a couple good questions concerning low turnouts in some of our other events and the format, I thought there may be more questioning so I thought I'd post it here.

FORMAT? you as a boater/pro can choose who you fish with or fish alone. Pro's choice. You can use a different non boater every event, you can fish as a team or alone. YOU CHOOSE. When 2 anglers are in the same boat they share the weight of the 2 fish they catch. So the winning boater will have the winning non / boater in his/her boat.

What we are trying to do is get pros/boaters to introduce new anglers to the sport. Fish with a family member, sponsor or just a buddy from work without worrying if the guy in the back of the boat is going to be "pro" enough. Or go it alone.

As far as the number of anglers I cannot predict and will not blow smoke up your butt, we may have 15, we may have 35 or 75 boats, we have no idea of knowing. We are coming regardless.

Read this article and toward the bottom look at the paybacks... this is just with 15 boats... http://ht3redfish.com/Louisiana_Pro_Choice_2.html

1st place paid 2300.00 to the pro/boater and 800.00 more to the am/nonboater, in the same vessel... that is 3,100.00 for the first place boat on just 15 boats.... Imagine if there were 65... can you say $15,000.00 for first?

The 4 boat tourneys and other low turnout events are ones in new areas where our directors are trying to build a new division with a new format. One angler per boat exclusively. We have also had to cancel a few divisions where they are trying to get a foothold.

When the production truck / pro events have been held we haven't had less than 13-15 boats and you can see for yourself, is 2 or 3 thousand dollars by beating just 11 or so others is worth it? You would have to decide that...  hope to see you there... call me with any ?'s. 
321 217 3515....


----------



## redmerc (Dec 6, 2007)

Another good question... "is the captain's meeting mandatory for both the boater and non boater"....

No as long as one of the 2 anglers (should a pro decide to fish with someone) are there to pay and register that is fine.

If you pre register online at www.ht3redfish.com and pay by credit card or send a check prior to July 28th, then you don't *have* to come to captain's meeting at all, again, your choice.


----------



## redmerc (Dec 6, 2007)

It's on! The city council meeting just ended and James Taylor reports they are not only "allowing" the event and park to take place but are excited and are going to help promote it over the next 2 weeks.

The officials also asked if we would come back next year and be a part of a larger event, details to follow... of course we said yes...

So Port Neches it is... August 1-2 it is and although we may not get a huge crowd, remember, just 50 boats and first place is going home with 10,000.00 ! ! ! Hope to see you there.. email at [email protected] or call 321 217 3515, we'll be glad to answer questions for you....


----------

